# Putting out feelers for a regional championship race



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Indy Slots is looking into the possibility of hosting a big regional micro event. What are you all looking for out there as far as dates, classes, etc? What times of the year would be best to avoid conflicts with other races? Any opinions would be appreciated and replied to.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I feel like early jan would work best. That is when the 1/18th racing is the best.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree.....and as for rules, I would use Bud's racing rules for the BRP-SC-18 V2 stock class. Simple rules, and keeps everything FUN!
I would also like to see an ODERLESS TRACK! So sick of being sick at the track from the nasty oder.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Keep us posted, I am sure we can create a good turn out for a stock BRP class.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

I would be interested in racing Formula Truck.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm getting a lot of responses for January and April. Thanks, gentleman. I'll keep checking in.

btw, what are typical rules for Formula Truck?


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Its just on-road with trucks. Its carpet stadium without the jumps. Usually open class, can have stock as well if enough entries.


----------

